# Got an offer but now what?



## Rahulma (Jun 23, 2010)

* Ok...check this out, I got an offer to work in Abu-Dhabi.

This is the package they offered:

a) They will cover rent up to 168K AED
b) Furniture up to 45K AED
c) Salary: 30K AED per month
d) Free round trips tickets to go back to Canada per year
e) health insurance 
f) School for children (but no point for me yet)

Is this good for a couple with no kids (yet lol)? I am concerned with inflation because I heard rent prices tend to go up quite high due to inflation. 

Can anyone talk about their experiences with inflation ? I was wondering to know for example whether companies make it up for increasing cost of life or do salaries stay flat ?

The other question is about renting villas/ apartments. I noticed some landlords are offering all inclusive deals like (internet and some other stuff are included in the rent). Can anyone tell me how landlords negotiate there ? I mean...are they ease going/flexible ? Do they have washer/dryers machines there like in US/ Canada ?

By the way I would like to meet ppl too when I arrive. Where can I meet people there ? Are there any special places for gatherings ? Please let me know

The funny part about e) is that they told me the health insurance is covered everywhere BUT US/ Canada. It did not make sense. Did any1 experience that and how to get by with this ? They told me they would make it up for me...on this one but I am not sure how.

Thanks a lot for your help
R


*


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

Rahulma said:


> * Ok...check this out, I got an offer to work in Abu-Dhabi.
> 
> This is the package they offered:
> 
> ...



Its a very good package ..... If you are getting more in Canada stay back if you are getting less back home ... head straight to Abu Dhabi. the inflation has really come down.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Please see answers in blue. Good luck with your move. 



Rahulma said:


> * Ok...check this out, I got an offer to work in Abu-Dhabi.
> 
> This is the package they offered:
> 
> ...


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

sounds like a good package for a couple, I would expect the rental market in AD to change quiet a lot in the next year, there is a lot of properties completing this year, which should take the prices down somewhat, but then again there is a large number of people who currently commute from Dubai, so they may also fill the new completions quiet rapidly..


.


----------



## Rahulma (Jun 23, 2010)

mayotom said:


> sounds like a good package for a couple, I would expect the rental market in AD to change quiet a lot in the next year, there is a lot of properties completing this year, which should take the prices down somewhat, but then again there is a large number of people who currently commute from Dubai, so they may also fill the new completions quiet rapidly..
> 
> 
> .


Well that's for me, my wife will not be allowed to work until I arrive and sponsor her. Does it take long to sponsor your spouse ? That would really suck big time.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Even if you do sponsor your wife she can't work. To work she needs to be sponsored by her employer, if she is going to be getting a job i wouldn't process her residents visa, cos it's a waste of money.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Even if you do sponsor your wife she can't work. To work she needs to be sponsored by her employer, if she is going to be getting a job i wouldn't process her residents visa, cos it's a waste of money.


Andy, this is what I had mentioned in another post. But they said that the wife can work if the husband signs an NOC.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Andy, this is what I had mentioned in another post. But they said that the wife can work if the husband signs an NOC.


That is correct. A woman on a spouse's visa is sometimes more attractive to certain employers as they do not have the cost and hassle of processing a residency visa. Only a labour permit is required. Also no issue with bans if she leaves.

Even if a woman's passport has a residency visa that states 'housewife - not permitted to work' she can still do so with an NOC from her husband. Note however, that if she is not on her own visa, she also has to have his permission to do things like obtain a driving licence.

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh OK, confusion on residency and labour card. My mistake...


----------



## Rahulma (Jun 23, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> That is correct. A woman on a spouse's visa is sometimes more attractive to certain employers as they do not have the cost and hassle of processing a residency visa. Only a labour permit is required. Also no issue with bans if she leaves.
> 
> Even if a woman's passport has a residency visa that states 'housewife - not permitted to work' she can still do so with an NOC from her husband. Note however, that if she is not on her own visa, she also has to have his permission to do things like obtain a driving licence.
> e
> -


Thanks I was getting confused!!! But now that it is clear...I have more questions:

a)How exactly does the permission work ? Do I have to write a letter stating that I allow her to take a driver license ? 

b)By the way, do you recommend taking some Arabic courses or do some employers offer ?

c) Where can I see the list of NOCs?

d) IMPORTANT: How long does it usually take to process my residency and then sponsor my spouse ? (please give me some scenarios)

Thanks again you folks are helping me a lot, once there the beers are on me!!!!!


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

Rahulma said:


> Thanks I was getting confused!!! But now that it is clear...I have more questions:
> 
> a)How exactly does the permission work ? Do I have to write a letter stating that I allow her to take a driver license ?
> 
> ...


a, the company that is hiring your wife will send you the letter. JUST SIGN IT.

B, Arabic courses...maybe later on once you are settled...upto you.

C, The company will send you a entry permit which is valid for 60 days and and during the 6th to 8th week will get your passport stamped with the visa ( in most cases).

D, Ideally your visa to be stamped on your passport +your labour contract + labour card will take about 2 months and once all this is done ( get your marriage certificate attested by your embassy and submit all this at DNRD will take about a week for your spouse visa. ( also provided medicals are passed for both - No HIV OR No TB ).

All the best.


----------

